# The Perfect Mod



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

I have played with a few VV/VW MOD's and I'm not sure I have found a perfect MOD yet... here is my list with the pro's and cons I find with each of them...

iTaste SVD - Handles different sized batteries and looks great with my favorite Nautilus on it... but the dicky menu and switch off issue kills it for me.

iTaste MVP - Awesome device well made and works like it should, great to charge and very reasonable... but the Nautilus looks silly on it but the Aerotank looks perfect.

SmokTech SID - Nautilus looks great on it and the menu system works and is pretty simple. But the fire button makes a noise when you shake it (not major but more an OCD irritation) and it only takes 18650's so you can't make it smaller when you want to.

iTaste VTR - Looks awesome and love the fact that the tank is protected and the unit will fit into a pocket really well and the menu system is really simple... I also love the idea that it's an 18650 device I can carry extra batteries for... but it won't take a Nautilus.

Sigelei-20W - Now this looks really interesting but not sure I would want or need to Vape at 20 watts and the unit won't be cheap and will be more expensive than all the above. But initial indications are that despite the gimicky menu with the accelerometer this may just be a really shit hot device! 18650 only.

Vision X-Gun - Now this is very interesting and if I'm not mistaken is a MECH MOD but still VV/VW? I now get confused because I thought MECH MODS just fired whatever the battery power still has in it? How does this one work if it's VW? Also an 18650 only device but how damn kewl does it look!

So my question is.... is there a MOD that does VW that takes both 18650 and the smaller batteries that is in the tube format that a Nautilus will look good on that has a simple menu system that has a perfect and silent fire button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

The Sigelei zmax telescopic is an awesome mod that makes the nauty look good.


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Rob if I was you I would consider a VTR or sigelei 20w..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Rob if I was you I would consider a VTR or sigelei 20w..



@Gizmo do you have any good pictures of your modified VTR? Will it take a Nautilus now?


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

It should take nautilius

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Compare the size of your Nautilus to that of the Kayfun.. Is the kayfun bigger if so then it will fit because the kayfun fits


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Compare the size of your Nautilus to that of the Kayfun.. Is the kayfun bigger if so then it will fit because the kayfun fits



The Nautilus is bigger...


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Kidding me. Width ways or length?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Kidding me. Width ways or length?



Both... wider and longer.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The Kayfun is 22mm in diameter link
> 
> Where as the Nautilus is 23.5mm in diameter link


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> The Sigelei zmax telescopic is an awesome mod that makes the nauty look good.



That looks awesome Markus! Anyone stock those in SA that you know of? Love the look of it and the fact it takes all 4 sizes of batteries!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

I have one I can give to you for the budget price of R300.00 its a tad temperamental though. It only likes taking button top batteries


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Rob if I was you I would consider a VTR or sigelei 20w..



I am considering both but my local supplier doesn't have stock yet! 

If he did have they would both have been in todays order!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Rob you can take the VTR off my hands if you want aswell. It is pre-cut and it is the green one..


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That looks awesome Markus! Anyone stock those in SA that you know of? Love the look of it and the fact it takes all 4 sizes of batteries!


4 sizes?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have one I can give to you for the budget price of R300.00 its a tad temperamental though. It only likes taking button top batteries



Are they all temperamental like that or is it a lemon? Are the Trustfire batteries I got from you button top? If they are please add it todays order!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> 4 sizes?



Should I have said 3 sizes 4 configurations?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Rob you can take the VTR off my hands if you want aswell. It is pre-cut and it is the green one..



Got any high res pictures of it Giz?


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Should I have said 3 sizes 4 configurations?


Are you including stacking 18350's in your calculation @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Please, no buying and selling in the general forum.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Are you including stacking 18350's in your calculation @Rob Fisher ?



Yebo.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Please, no buying and selling in the general forum.



Roger that... moving to PM... Sorry @Matthee!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo.


Cool then it would be 3 battery sizes and 4 configurations

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

I can only speak from first hand experience. It can take 18650 and 18350 single or x2. It comes with a different spring cap but I have only used 18650 and 18350. It accommodates both button and flat top 18650's. You have seen mine I'm sure. Awesome top quality mod. I will hang onto mine as it is an awesome top quality product.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I can only speak from first hand experience. It can take 18650 and 18350 single or x2. It comes with a different spring cap but I have only used 18650 and 18350. It accommodates both button and flat top 18650's. You have seen mine I'm sure. Awesome top quality mod. I will hang onto mine as it is an awesome top quality product.



Just watched the PBursardo video and he says it takes all 3 sizes... 18490 if I'm not mistaken.

I will have a Zmax on Tuesday!  Thanks for the suggestion Markus!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just watched the PBursardo video and he says it takes all 3 sizes... 18490 if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I will have a Zmax on Tuesday!  Thanks for the suggestion Markus!



Great choice Rob. Great overall mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

